# Snow Chains.



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning,


I just wanted to double check that it is a legal requirement to have snow chains when in the mountain regions of France, so you are able to put them on if the signs say to.


We are going to Portugal in November and returning in December going through France.


I am sure I have read it on here before and with the AA/RAC but now can't find the thread. 


Thank you
Debbie


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

depends on what altitudes you are going to but assuming it's the Haute Alpes, then yes. They should be carried and used as dictated by local signs or road conditions.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You would normally only need them driving up to a ski resort or over a high pass, there will be roadside signs indicating that to pass that point you must be carrying them. The police may check if it is snowing on a busy road. You can buy cheap chains but I think it's a bit of a risk on a 3.5t+ motorhome going up/down a steep road.

We've spent 30 weeks skiing over the last 5 years and have never needed chains on the highway, but we do have winter tyres and on many occasions couldn't have driven without them.

So, it depends on whether you expect to be driving on a high road through the Pyrenees, I don't think you would (legally) need them at the western end.

Kev


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've seen signs saying that snow chains need to be carried in certain months on certain roads in unlikely places, Spain, Southern Italy and would you believe Sicily? 

Dick


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, I have decided to take them.


Now just deciding whether to take Snow socks or chains. The snow socks are a lot cheaper and are accepted in France, not sure about Spain.


Debbie


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Not being knowledgeable about snow I won't express an opinion on this post.

But last Feb, travelling from Calais to Poitiers, my sister and OH travelled horrendous snowy conditions most of the way. The motorways were piled with snow, with only only lane partially cleared. They skated all the way there, luckily my b-i-law is an accomplished driver, but the locals were all going along at 25kph, creating their own form of hazard.

I guess snow chains wouldn't have helped, even if they'd had them.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Not being knowledgeable about snow I won't express an opinion on this post.
> 
> But last Feb, travelling from Calais to Poitiers, my sister and OH travelled horrendous snowy conditions most of the way. The motorways were piled with snow, with only only lane partially cleared. They skated all the way there, luckily my b-i-law is an accomplished driver, but the locals were all going along at 25kph, creating their own form of hazard.
> 
> I guess snow chains wouldn't have helped, even if they'd had them.


Possibly not, but if they had been driving through a mountainous region they wouldn't have got far in those conditions. Chains are most useful on gradients but you don't want to drive with them on, even, patchy tarmac and the speed needs to be kept down.

Kev


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We have snow tyres and they help considerably 

Dick


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm going through the Somport tunnel on the way back from Spain in late January. Will I be required to carry chains on the roads either side.

John


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

namder said:


> I'm going through the Somport tunnel on the way back from Spain in late January. Will I be required to carry chains on the roads either side.
> 
> John


Used the Somport tunnel last January, small amount of snow both sides but the road had been cleared, didn't see any signs regarding chains.

Returned in April so clear everywhere.

.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Remember some years ago leaving the El Escorial campsite in Madrid and being asked at reception if we had any 'change'. I started going through my pockets and the bloke said 'no, no, chains'. He then told us that the motorway south was snowbound and we would not be allowed on without them. He then kindly gave us photo-copied map of a way out of Madrid without touching the motorway, which was still pretty dire but at least we could keep going. So you never know!

Going back to our skiing days, as Kev says, chains were not mandatory unless indicated as such.

Ron


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having trucked, week in and week out to Madrid and wider Spain, snow chains are not mandatory in Spain, unless a new directive.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grath - I'm not sure if you are just giving general information or have mis-read my post. If the latter I was saying that on that occasion larger vehicles were not allowed on the motorway without chains - and that was mandatory.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Must be something new then OB1 (incidentally, I was replying to Debbie10) as I did about 30 trips per year without chains or seeing any signs.
Mind you, we did use a lot of back roads> as they are pretty good and can be quicker.
121a from Irun to Pampalona
C101 bypassing Soria, and N111 to the N11 to Madrid

Personally, I think that when it is time to put chains on, it is time to park up and enjoy the comforts of your mobile home.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/7707033/winter_equipment_requirements.pdf


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grath - Some people live their whole life without having their house burgled - but that dousn't mean it dousn't happen! You were just lucky!

Chains and signs, or not, if there has been a heavy snowfall leaving the motorways snowbound and the authorities decide to close it, or only allow you to use it with snow chains - you just ain't going to use it - no matter how many miles you have under your belt. :grin2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

OB1, I agree, but my answer was to the opening post question by (Debbie10) asking if they are a legal requirement to carry them for Spain>
They are not, but a Guarda Civil or any other enforcement officer can decide not to let a motorist proceed without them.


----------

